
Ask HN: What can one do early to prevent a bad Covid-19 infection? - softwaredoug
What should people do to prepare for potentially being infected to lead to a speedy recovery and avoid burdening the health care system? Cardio? Diet? Or we don’t know?
======
hourislate
Well we don't really know other than the obvious.

Don't smoke, eat healthy, take some supplements because they can't hurt
(C,D,Zinc) have been shown to strengthen the immune system and most folks are
deficient anyway. Get your affairs in order so if you become ill you don't
have to pay bills or run errands (getting medication, etc), have some extra
things that might come in handy like disinfectants (lysol, etc), food, etc,
make sure all your chores are done so you don't have to deal with an illness
and a mess at the same time. If you live with someone have a plan like a spare
bedroom or something to quarantine in. Most importantly have someone you can
speak with everyday so they can monitor your condition. If you become very ill
and can't help yourself, you would want someone to be able to call the
authorities to alert them to your emergency.

------
cjbprime
Those sound like long-term interventions. The main thing you can do to help
the health care system is to act as if you are infected _right now_ , even if
you feel fine, and stay home to avoid potentially infecting others.

You could also order a quality thermometer, to help test yourself and anyone
you live with, although it won't give results early enough to be reliable for
avoiding contagion.

------
pilingual
Ah, perfect timing:

[https://twitter.com/judegomila/status/1239030650499248130](https://twitter.com/judegomila/status/1239030650499248130)

